# Pioneer SC-67 and Sonos



## sguev1349 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am setting up my new SC-67 and I am considering adding a Sonos Unit. I am unaware if this is possible or not. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The SC 67 as Air play and it's DLNA ready so reading the sonos pdf for installation you have several options . but it's possible .

Sonos Connections


----------



## sguev1349 (Dec 22, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> The SC 67 as Air play and it's DLNA ready so reading the sonos pdf for installation you have several options . but it's possible . Sonos Connections


Thanks. Will have a look.


----------

